# Elk with 54& 3/8”/ 53” main beams



## Casper053 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey guys! I was lucky enough to draw a PA archery bull elk tag this year. I was even more fortunate to take the state record typical archery bull. However, I don’t know how to mount him! I currently have standard 8’ ceilings and his main beams are so long that I’m not sure what to do. He curls pretty hard so that may be my saving grace. What do you think some good options are for a mount. Any ideas? Thanks!
He scored:
420 & 4/8” gross
401 & 1/8” net non-typical
381 & 1/8 net typical






















View attachment 7524707


----------



## Casper053 (Oct 22, 2014)

No suggestions?


----------



## iHunt4Deer (Nov 30, 2019)

Congratulations on an awesome Elk with your bow!!! Wow!!!
You have to do a full shoulder mount on him….I know room is tight but at least you’ll have the shoulder mount that could be mounted on a tree or fence post type setting that could sit in the corner on the floor somewhere in your house. If there is not enough room on the wall now, maybe down the ride if you move or something. You’ll always have the shoulder mount to use.


----------



## joshburchette00 (Dec 17, 2021)

Congratulations, that is amazing. I have Euro mounted all of mine, with those dark timber horns, that would really pop.


----------



## tree_ghost (Feb 28, 2015)

Geez what a monster! Congratulations! I’m in the shoulder mount category. Gotta do that animal justice with one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsh909 (Dec 17, 2020)

Dang! Congrats on your giant!


----------



## Casper053 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! I suppose I should have been more specific. I already plan on doing a shoulder mount. I guess I will have to do a pedestal mount of some sort so I know I will have enough space from the wall. Maybe you guys could post some pics of your elk mounts or other pedestal mounts you guys have?


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree....shoulder mount is beautiful but you could also do a full body mount if you saved the hide. I know of one individual that did a shoulder mount and the base was almost on the floor of his home but he did not care!!!


----------



## ltpmja (Jan 24, 2009)

Add a room to your house and go big, that is a stud, definitely once in a lifetime , congrats


----------



## Ladykiller (May 11, 2005)

Buy a new house ... or a pole barn.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

No idea but heck of a bull, congrats!


----------



## Jimbo4453 (Mar 13, 2020)

Casper053 said:


> Hey guys! I was lucky enough to draw a PA archery bull elk tag this year. I was even more fortunate to take the state record typical archery bull. However, I don’t know how to mount him! I currently have standard 8’ ceilings and his main beams are so long that I’m not sure what to do. He curls pretty hard so that may be my saving grace. What do you think some good options are for a mount. Any ideas? Thanks!
> He scored:
> 410 & 4/8” gross
> 401 & 1/8” net non-typical
> ...


Wow amazing animal


----------



## Bowhunter556 (Dec 14, 2021)

Congrats it would be hard not to shoulder mount that guy and a corner pedestal mount might be the best with the situation you described. Good luck and post pics when it’s done!


----------



## Bullchaser307 (Dec 22, 2021)

Pedestal mount in a slightly turned and mainly head back (bugle postion) is what i would suggest. You can build base to meet needs of how high you want it and what looks good in spot you pick out. Congrats on beautiful bull.


----------



## Team91 (Dec 31, 2021)

Add a room or whatever you have to do. Great kill, man! Congrats!


----------



## allforgb (Aug 28, 2021)

What a beautiful bull, congrats!


----------



## clafata17 (Oct 13, 2017)

Beautiful bull


----------



## Ajbradley (Oct 23, 2015)

Casper053 said:


> Hey guys! I was lucky enough to draw a PA archery bull elk tag this year. I was even more fortunate to take the state record typical archery bull. However, I don’t know how to mount him! I currently have standard 8’ ceilings and his main beams are so long that I’m not sure what to do. He curls pretty hard so that may be my saving grace. What do you think some good options are for a mount. Any ideas? Thanks!
> He scored:
> 420 & 4/8” gross
> 401 & 1/8” net non-typical
> ...


😳


----------



## NickRedden66 (12 mo ago)

Full body. Once in a lifetime.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Super Bull, Congrats! How about this pose?


----------



## Dylanhaapala717 (11 mo ago)

What a beautiful bull! Congratulations


----------



## 603Scott (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't know anything about taxidermy, but damn. Congrats on a beautiful animal.


----------



## Thegloryfades (11 mo ago)

No help on the taxidermy side but that’s an amazing bull congrats


----------



## Seafus (Oct 9, 2013)

I know it'll be awhile, but hopefully you follow up with pics. Congrats on an amazing bull! What dreams are made of there!


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

I would think a floor pedestal would be your best bet if you only have 8' ceilings!


----------



## lovespell9 (May 5, 2021)

Casper053 said:


> Hey guys! I was lucky enough to draw a PA archery bull elk tag this year. I was even more fortunate to take the state record typical archery bull. However, I don’t know how to mount him! I currently have standard 8’ ceilings and his main beams are so long that I’m not sure what to do. He curls pretty hard so that may be my saving grace. What do you think some good options are for a mount. Any ideas? Thanks!
> He scored:
> 420 & 4/8” gross
> 401 & 1/8” net non-typical
> ...


those are beautiful!


----------



## Dgundy (10 mo ago)

wow, that is awesome bull, Congrats. Would love to see the finished piece once you get him back.


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

Daaaaang that’s a bruiser!!!! I’d put it on a pedestal.


----------



## clinger (Aug 2, 2013)

Casper053 said:


> Hey guys! I was lucky enough to draw a PA archery bull elk tag this year. I was even more fortunate to take the state record typical archery bull. However, I don’t know how to mount him! I currently have standard 8’ ceilings and his main beams are so long that I’m not sure what to do. He curls pretty hard so that may be my saving grace. What do you think some good options are for a mount. Any ideas? Thanks!
> He scored:
> 420 & 4/8” gross
> 401 & 1/8” net non-typical
> ...


My suggestion is a semi upright slightly turned one way or another, and then look to buy a different house with a vaulted or high ceiling. That amazing creature, deserves no less.


----------



## Casper053 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! Turns out he is the new state record typical archery bull! I will be sure to post pics when he gets back from the taxidermist


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

What a tank! Congrats!


----------



## ronwren (Jun 30, 2014)

I used a pine stump for my pedestal. it is easy to cut to size to fit the room. My bull has 49inch beams. The mount take up 4ft from the wall and 4ft wide. The highest antler tips are 7 ft from the ground.


----------



## jcaporaletti (9 mo ago)

That is a super nice elk. I know it would not fit in my house!


----------



## ABE18 (Sep 20, 2014)

What a cranker. I would say, as suggested above, a floor mount pedestal


----------

